# Advice: how to best preserve ****** Lime leaves?



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Just bought a packet of fresh ****** lime leaves at the local Asian market. I'd like to preserve some of them, since they're rather expensive - about 30 cents apiece, I think. I'll use a few and - I hope - save the rest for later.

I can dehydrate them in a convection oven or microwave, vacuum pack them, or freeze them.

I have no idea which might keep them best. Any opinions?

THanks.

Mike


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Mine always dry out ibecause I keep them out and forget to put them in the fridge. They always dry out in the fridge as well so I don't know what to do. I think they don't retain much of their fragrance once you freeze them. Did that before.

Heck just put more lemongrass


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

the best way i have found to save lime leaves is to just buy theme as you need them (pain in the rear for me the nearest quality asain market is 60 mi. away!). you can freeze them but as kuan said they realy loose their fragrant quality wich of course is why we buy them. i have mixed them with white tea and stevia leaves, place that into some coffe filters and tie them off with some butchers twine or thread. brew in 180 F water for about 8 min. and add ice :lips:. but thats just me :chef:


----------



## bazookajoe (Jul 12, 2004)

Go ahead and freeze them, you will loose some quality, but then again don't be surprised on how much you get back in flavor depending on what you're doing. Cryo an option?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've frozen them. They are still better than not using them, but not as good as fresh either.

Phil


----------

